# Techno Classica, Essen, 7-11 April



## RaceGlazer

Morethanpolish will have its own stand there in Hall 2, stocked with many products from:
Zymol
Race Glaze
DoDo
Meguiars
Renovo
Smartwax
Martini Racing (jackets, Ts, caps)

Drop by and see us !


----------

